# *fotd: full face look done by MAC ma



## sassy*girl (Mar 9, 2005)

This one was done by a MAC ma at a store. It was taken last June when it was my 18th birthday party, but I never got to post it here. I don't really remember everything he used, but he was really nice and showed me different combos before we started. Too bad, I forgot his name as well =X

Anyway, here's the pic:
image

Products used that I remember:
Select SPF 15 foundation
Select Cover Up concealer
Studio Fix powder for some areas
Blush in Pink Swoon
Lustreglass in Little VI
Waterproof Mascara in Black
Paint in Canton Candy
Cranberry e/s [he used more, but I can't remember those]
I'm not sure if he used an Eye Kohl or an eyeliner...

Haha, sorry... I forgot some stuff!


----------



## Kittybee (Mar 9, 2005)

You look gorgeous! and the make-up suits you very nicely


----------



## jamiemeng (Mar 9, 2005)

you look gorgeous in that picture. Thanks


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 10, 2005)

very pretty =)


----------



## michelleezy (Mar 11, 2005)

pretty!! i remember my makeup was really similar for my friends wedding (i was a bridesmaid)...


----------



## sassy*girl (Mar 11, 2005)

thanks everyone!

ooh, that's awesome michelleezy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the last bridesmaid gown i wore was orangey-gold. it sounds tacky but it was such a nice colour for a summer wedding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but nope, my makeup didn't match the dress for that wedding. hahaha


----------



## Julie (Mar 11, 2005)

Very Pretty but I think you do your makeup better!


----------



## metarob (Mar 6, 2006)

I know you posted that picture 2 years ago, but I have a lot of catching up to do. I'm new 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  You are so beautiful!


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 6, 2006)

very nice...


----------



## fireatwill (Mar 6, 2006)

wow that looks great!


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Mar 6, 2006)

pretty!


----------



## KJam (Mar 6, 2006)

beautiful


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Mar 6, 2006)

Where is Sassy Girl these days???


----------



## vivaluxri (Mar 13, 2009)

big 2nd!


----------



## kattybadatty (Mar 13, 2009)

really pretty! i love those colors around dark eyes


----------



## barbie_hot (Mar 18, 2009)

Nice and it suits u


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 18, 2009)

Looks like the ma did a fantastic job


----------

